
The Opening Bell (no one told me I had to make a speech) - krambs
https://medium.com/@Wuntusk/the-opening-bell-no-one-told-me-i-had-to-make-a-speech-cf2a7e1b04e4
======
lallysingh
My favorite part was the Vonnegut quote.

> I urge you to please notice when you are happy, and exclaim or murmur or
> think at some point, ‘If this isn’t nice, I don’t know what is.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Agreed. And if you write down in your diary/notebook what have you when you
recognize you're happy and having fun. Then write down as much of what you can
capture about why. That will give you a tool to use to figure out where to go
next to maximize your engagement level with your next task.

------
bambax
Sonic Foundry had incredible products (Vegas, Acid) but they don't appear to
have enjoyed the success they deserved? They have been acquired many times,
once by Sony and then by Magic, and the most recent versions of the software
are years old.

Yet these products are among the most stable and user-friendly that I have
come across. It would be most interesting to read more about their journey!

~~~
jgh
Acid never struck me as something particularly widely used. I was big into
electronic music production at the time and I started with Acid + Sound Forge
but eventually moved on to Reason and later Ableton + Reason. People who were
doing a lot of multitrack editing seemed pretty loyal to Cubase (or Pro Tools
if they were using Macs) and then Ableton came along and became extremely
popular.

Sound Forge is of course in a class of its own.

~~~
paulie_a
And let's be honest. That software was so incredibly pirated I assume more
people bought WinZip.

Acid was pretty fun to play with. I will outright admit I did not purchase my
copy.

~~~
petronic
One bit of SoFo lore that I was told on my first day: inspecting the metadata
on one of the .wavs on win95 would reveal that it was edited using a cracked
copy of Sound Forge.

/EVERYONE/ pirated Sound Forge.

~~~
voltagex_
Not 95, XP:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20041204064837/http://www.pcwelt....](http://web.archive.org/web/20041204064837/http://www.pcwelt.de:80/know-
how/sicherheit/104830/index1.html)

[http://web.archive.org/web/20041210045441/http://www.pcwelt....](http://web.archive.org/web/20041210045441/http://www.pcwelt.de:80/know-
how/sicherheit/104830/index2.html)

------
ryanb
Crazy that Soundforge was built with such a small team.

Playing around with Soundforge as a teenager in 1998 and looping samples
together was super inspiring for me. Anyone could make professional sounding
music from their computer, and using it also piqued my interest in building
software.

~~~
chrismorgan
There is surprisingly little difference between what one software developer
can accomplish and what a hundred can accomplish.

